# Rain With Snow Mix Tuesday in Maine



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Tuesday the weather man said Maine is suposed to get rain showers mixed with some snow. I know it won't amount to nothing, but it's realy nice to hear snow in the forecast. Weathe Underground is saying the same thing. http://www.wunderground.com/US/ME/Mercer.html?bannertypeclick=big2


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Great.....let the mess begin. I still havn't pulled the mooring.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

I pick up my new Vee tomorrow ... Bring on the white stuff!


----------

